
Show HN: Interfacing Jython with Kafka 0.8.x - iamspoilt
http://mrafayaleem.com/2016/03/19/interfacing-jython-with-kafka/
======
brudgers
The spirit of "Show HN" is for for people to share their creations that can be
tried out or played with. This appears to be more of a blog post and should
perhaps be a regular submission.

~~~
iamspoilt
How can I change it now to remove "Show HN"?

~~~
brudgers
I don't think it is possible.

